

Pete Rates the Propositions [ California election ] - mblakele
http://www.peterates.com/

======
mblakele
Why submit this? I stumbled on Pete's site yesterday, because he managed to
hack the California's voter guide. He didn't break into their web site:
instead, he was the only one who bothered to submit an argument against 1F.
Apparently the window for submitting arguments was just 1 day, in an effort to
lock out ordinary citizens. Pete faxed in his argument, so they had to print
it.

